# Muzzle Squeeling



## Tornato (Dec 12, 2019)

I have the muzzle  and using the Key in it squeels.??? Ideas? Some sort of feedback loop. I checked my grounds.


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 14, 2019)

Tornato...i went off the PCB printed values and no issues.. can you  post up a pic and the  "Guys" here are very helpful on helping you trouble shoot problems !

Mike


----------



## JetFixxxer (Dec 17, 2019)

How much of a difference are you talking about? Did you substitute anything?

I finally received my LT1054 for my build and before I start soldering components on the board I would like to know so I don't screw it up.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 17, 2019)

Can you post some pics of the front and back of the pcb and off board wiring?


----------



## Robert (Dec 17, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply here.

The values on the PCB are correct.      There are two versions of the Muzzle PCB, through-hole and SMD.   

There's no difference between them aside from some components moved around to accommodate the different sized IC.

I'll get the new build docs up as quick as possible, but it's mostly just redundant information...   The BOM is the same, and the values / part markings on each PCB are correct for that particular version.

If you're only getting squealing when using the Key input you probably need to check your wiring.


----------



## Tornato (Dec 20, 2019)

Ok I think its good now. I had to make darn sure no wires cross as it creates oscillation. I am now trying to find a spot where I can gate the signal and not hear the "sputter"


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 31, 2019)

Tornato said:


> Ok I think its good now. I had to make darn sure no wires cross as it creates oscillation. I am now trying to find a spot where I can gate the signal and not hear the "sputter"




Glad you got it working...8am to 10 pm is where i have mine set and it clamps very well with my high gain amps with a boost. Im surprised i can still get my sustain with out it shutting off like my EXH Silencer does..Great pedal !

Building another one as we speak

Mike


----------

